# Looper pedals



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I have some crazy money to burn via gift cards for L & M. I don't really know what to get. I was looking at looper pedals and they would serve as a great practice device. I want a 1 button simplistic one. Not something with fx like drums etc. If you have a looper pedal do you use it a lot? Does it serve your purposes?

I was also thinking headphones but that's another conversation.

OR do I save all my gift cards for the next couple of years and buy another guitar? Yes retail I know but I need to use these gift cards to my advantage. 

I am guaranteed L & M gift cards for birthdays, Christmas etc.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The TC Electronic looper Ditto is a great unit and bang for the buck. The TC Flashback delay has great delays and a looper (get all the delays you need and a looper as bonus).


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

Lola said:


> I have some crazy money to burn via gift cards for L & M. I don't really know what to get. I was looking at looper pedals and they would serve as a great practice device. I want a 1 button simplistic one. Not something with fx like drums etc. If you have a looper pedal do you use it a lot? Does it serve your purposes?
> 
> I was also thinking headphones but that's another conversation.
> 
> ...


I have no advice regarding a looper (I'm curious to see the recommendations, though) but with regards to using the gift cards towards a new guitar why couldn't you buy used from L&M versus new? Waaaay more bang for your buck although you might pay a little more versus a private sale but you also usually get a little warranty as well.


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

For simplistic, practice loopers it doesn't get any better than the ditto for the price. The digitech jamman solo xt is also a great one if mini pedals aren't your thing. I have owned quite a few including the jamman solo xt (2 of them for jamsync. ie two synced tracks via 3.5mm cord), ditto, ditto x4, Boss RC-300 and 30


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I agree with Alex and Tomsy. I have both Boss RC-2 and a Ditto. The Boss is way too complicated. The Ditto is great.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

johnnyshaka said:


> I have no advice regarding a looper (I'm curious to see the recommendations, though) but with regards to using the gift cards towards a new guitar why couldn't you buy used from L&M versus new? Waaaay more bang for your buck although you might pay a little more versus a private sale but you also usually get a little warranty as well.


Yes yes yes! Used! That's for me. That I never thought of. I want a particular Les Paul, the Goddess! I did ask them about it last time. They said they have never seen them or even had one come in! I am in no rush but I will definitely let them know about it! I am figuring between $1500 - $2000! As for a looper I will keep reading people's comments and make a decision from there!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

tomsy49 said:


> For simplistic, practice loopers it doesn't get any better than the ditto for the price. The digitech jamman solo xt is also a great one if mini pedals aren't your thing. I have owned quite a few including the jamman solo xt (2 of them for jamsync. ie two synced tracks via 3.5mm cord), ditto, ditto x4, Boss RC-300 and 30


I did some homework and the Ditto has great reviews! Sweet, simple and very user friendly.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Now I am using the looper on a VoiceLive 3 instead. Just for practise and experimentation. Too much at stake using a looper live in my music. One slip and its a trainwreck. Okay for loose improvised stuff where a re-take is barely noticeable. I am toying with the idea of having a narrative on a recorded on a loop that plays during an instrumental, but really, I don't want any "backing tracks" in a "live" performance. What do you think, about canned loops?

I have a Boss RC-2 that I intend to sell. Its a good practise tool, but the internal clock (for the drums) can be heard thru the amp. Not suitable for performance.

I will say one thing about the Boss tho, Lola. 

I was away on vacation and a "torrential" downpour flooded the basement. The Boss spent a WEEK under water. And the the soil around my house is very saline. Water and salt ruined everything that was on the floor, except for the Boss which still functions perfectly to this day (over three years now). Their reputation for durability is well-deserved, I think.

Thank goodness all the guitars were upstairs and the amps were off the floor.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If you aren't in a rush, I would wait for a good used deal. Dittos are quite new so less likely, but I bought a Jamman XT a few years ago for $100. It's all the looper I need and then some (have I mentioned how my rhythmic nerves don't extend to my legs.....). I couldn't imagine using it live without a lot of practice because of my spastic lack of coordination. 

If I do use it live, I particularly like built-in preset #10. It is an audience cheering. Like an applause sign, sometimes all the audience needs is a little prompt. LOL


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Same here I had a Jamman and sold it after I got the Ditto. Simple to use which gives you more time to play.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I have a Ditto as well - pretty cool little unit and easy to use. Although I don't find my self using it much anymore - I prefer to record in Garageband and then play over the track... But if you are looking for an easy to use looper then the Ditto is probably the way to go...


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

So if I got the Ditto how do the you hook up to your amp? Can I put it on my pedal board and daisy chain it?

Sorry for my ignorance but honestly I haven't a clue!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just consider it like a regular pedal and put it last on your chain.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I have the Boss RC-3. I do not find it complicated at all. I use it daily at home for practice. I use the metronome (that's really all it is, not a drum kit), set the tempo. Play rhythm guitar. Then over dub some bass.
Man, I get a rockin' backing track going. I like it a lot. However I highly recommend you get an extra Boss FS-5U additional footswitch. It makes things even better. Here is an example of my RC-3 looper in the
background as I work on guitar leads overtop.


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

I just bought the ditto for $99 on amazon. Mine isn't even delivered yet and the price is now $132. Take a look around for deals.

I had a Hotone wally, liked the functionality, but mine was extremely noisy. I think it had a bad ground.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

there are a million places on the net where you can get real nice backing tracks to play along to..
IF all you want to do is practice, I can't see using a looper to compete with a backing track.

G.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Chito said:


> Just consider it like a regular pedal and put it last on your chain.


Thanks! 

.......and now I know


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

GTmaker said:


> there are a million places on the net where you can get real nice backing tracks to play along to..
> IF all you want to do is practice, I can't see using a looper to compete with a backing track.
> 
> G.


What I wanted this for was to take up to the cottage with me! I have no access to Internet at all.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

I think getting the Looper is great idea. Might be a little bit frustrating at the begging (timing vise). So!

Here is very nice instructional how to start using it: 





and





and here is great explanation where to put it






Hope this helps

yours truly
Bojan


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

On my way to L&M and will check the Ditto! Going to pick up my Parker! I missed like a mother misses her children! My SG just doesn't cut it! Also going to check out some used guitars!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I can recall many times, you mentioning your current pedals/guitars but very little sticks in my mind about your amp situation (other than you saying how much you love some of your jam studio's amps). Have you considered maybe getting a nice used tube amp from L&M rather than a looper or that (unlikely to ever see used) purple LP? Not trying to derail your thread but I get the impression that amplification may be the weak link in your chain of goodies. It would be more than a looper, but certainly much less than a $1500 - $2000 guitar. Hell, you could probably get a new Orange you love within that guitar budget.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> I can recall many times, you mentioning your current pedals/guitars but very little sticks in my mind about your amp situation (other than you saying how much you love some of your jam studio's amps). Have you considered maybe getting a nice used tube amp from L&M rather than a looper or that (unlikely to ever see used) purple LP? Not trying to derail your thread but I get the impression that amplification may be the weak link in your chain of goodies. It would be more than a looper, but certainly much less than a $1500 - $2000 guitar. Hell, you could probably get a new Orange you love within that guitar budget.


Yes I thought of getting an amp too! I want everything. Don't we all! Lol I actually start a part time job next week! All the money I make is earmarked for GAS.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

Chito said:


> Just consider it like a regular pedal and put it last on your chain.


Yup, that's how I use it too. If you have an effects loop on your amp then you should run it through the effects loop keeping it last in the chain if you have other effects in the loop as well. The ditto is easy to use - I don't enjoy complicated music gear (I like to keep things simple) and I had no problems using the Ditto.


----------



## keithb7 (Dec 28, 2006)

I don't need a looper so I have backing tracks. As mentioned there are tons of boring backing tracks on the internet. I actually enjoy playing rhytm and lead guitar. Playing bass also enhances my music experience. Develops my ear and timing even more. Its something different, creative and fun. So yes, sometimes I get into a zone and lose hours creating my own fun backing tracks. Sometimes I come up with a cool rhythm. Click the looper, it's instantly saved. Then I can work on soloing over it. Any key. Any mode or scale, any time. Its creative and fun. No online backing tracks for me. Thx.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I thought sbout this and mulled it over in my mind for the last couple of days.

JB really brought a good point that it maybe my amp that is the weakest chain in the link.

I have decided to save my money for an amp, a tube amp! The only thing that scares me is I do not know anything about maintenance on one! Time for some homework!

I don't even know how they work.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm so happy with your last post Lola. As many have experienced here, including yourself, the guitar is only 1/2 (give or take) of your overall sound. I'm actually really surprised to hear that you haven't done the amp thing yet, considering all the recommendations of some past threads and posts. I assumed you already picked a decent one up for your sound (Orange? Or has that changed from before?). Just remember the amps are like guitars. You'll most likely either like em, love em, or hate em. I also happen to think that a looper is a good way to go once you have that amp. You can work out a lot of things in your playing with one of those. They're like a metronome. Brutally honest. They don't lie to your ears.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Good to hear Lola. Fear not, there's generally little to no maintenance required on a good tube amp, especially in today's (generally) non smoking environment.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If you want to know about amps, time to start another thread!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

JBFairthorne said:


> Good to hear Lola. Fear not, there's generally little to no maintenance required on a good tube amp, especially in today's (generally) non smoking environment.


I had something scary happen to me. About 5 years ago I was listening to a friend play on his tube amp and it started smoking. Why would that be? He just unplugged but couldn't really figure out what was going on. I can just imagine the drama with the firefighters put a blaze out that my amp caused. I know that's probably not the case. They scare me for some reason. 

Budda your right. Another thread should be started. Starting another right now!


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I know you are thinking about amps now but just thought I would pipe in in loopers. I have a jamman solo xt which is a stereo looper. One of the things I like is the versatility to run it to different amps. Maybe I will run a bass through one side and guitar the other.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

Lola said:


> I thought sbout this and mulled it over in my mind for the last couple of days.
> 
> JB really brought a good point that it maybe my amp that is the weakest chain in the link.
> 
> ...


Also what speaker(s)/cabinet(s) are you using?
If you are thinking amp - even more important (in my opinion of course) is the speaker/cabinet.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I am absolutely in the dark when it comes to tube amps. I am a little afraid of them. About 5 years ago my friend was playing through his tube amp and it started to smoke. That scared the bejesus out of me. 

Too many different factors that I must educate myself on. Preamp, what kind of tubes and what kind of cabinet. What kind of maintenance should I be aware of.

I think that my budget should be between $500-$700 for a used one. I do love Orange amps. You all know what kind of music I like to play. I also love Mesa Boogie amps but even used they may be out of my price range.

The only thing that I absolutely love about my solid state Marshall is that I have the advantage 0f plugging my headphones in to play late at night. 

I think this should actually be a new thread like Budda suggested.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

What about a combo? Maybe like the Vox AC15 or something similar? That way everything is combined and I am guess a little less expensive. 

I am going to definitely looked at something used.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

A combo is probably the best way to go for you considering the fact that you'll likely want to transport it from time to time to jam or wherever. I would look for an AC30 (either the 1 or 2 speaker configuration) if I were you. 15s can be loud but they can't be clean and loud like a 30 can. In a jam situation with the 15, you'll only have the distorted sound.

You might also do some digging for used Traynors. They have come in various sonic flavours and generally don't carry the price premium that Fender, Vox, Orange or Mesa do.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Look through here for used stuff... Store Specials - Long & McQuade Musical Instruments


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

You might check out the Hughes & Kettner Statesman at the North York store. $599. It might be up your alley sound wise. A pretty versatile amp.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pssssst new thread.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

You're just itchin to get that amp thread bustied out, aren't you Budda!

Ditto !


----------



## NSStratguy (Jan 9, 2017)

I use a Boss RC-1. Very easy to use on the fly and not overly pricey.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Question 1:

How will I know when the tubes themselves need to be replaced. 

I really didn't realize how complex tube amps are. Mental gymnastics! lol


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Lola said:


> Question 1:
> 
> How will I know when the tubes themselves need to be replaced.


Generally, when they fail. The either quit outright or start to get noisy/microphonic (it reacts to bumps or shakes). Many people change tubes too much, thinking there is some magic mixture or tonal panacea. For the most part tubes do what they do based on the circuit around them. In a clean amp, you'd be hard pressed to hear any difference. When you work power tubes, the differences become more apparent.

But it isn't as complicated as it looks. There is a very limited number of tubes being used these days.

Preamps use one type of tube just about exclusively, a 12AX7. There are variations of that tube (12AT7, 12AU7, 5751, etc) but a 12AX7 will you get you by in 99.9% of all cases. The power amp will only have one type of tube (except in rare, up-market exceptions), most likely one of these four: 6V6, EL84 (lower power) , 6L6, EL34 (higher power). You will likely have two or four of these in your amp. And possible a rectifier tube (part of the power supply, but most use solid state components for this now).

So although owning a tube amp sounds onerous, you really only need to carry 3 or 4 spares (a couple of 12AX7's and a couple of the correct type of power tube) with you and you will be able to replace tubes at an event and keep things going if your amp ever gives you problems. Try doing that with a transistor amp (you can't). Or a modeler (OMFG, you would never want to try, even if you're a rocket scientist and work for NASA).

Also, remember before transistors, tubes was all people had. And they didn't get babied or coddled. They got abused more than most nowadays could imagine. Frozen overnight and turned on. Bounced around in vehicles, hot and cold. And they worked great - largely because of the replace-ability of the tubes (the only fragile parts). Everything else in a decent tube amp is bullet proof. And nothing to get too freaked out about.



> I really didn't realize how complex tube amps are. Mental gymnastics! lol


People just make it complicated. A tube amp can be as simple as one knob and two tubes (Fender Champ) to 34 - 36 knobs and well over a dozen tubes (Mesa Roadking). Find your comfort zone. I don't think you'd want something as limiting as a Champ for your first amp (killer 4th amp though). And a Roadking would probably be overkill (I owned it's little brother, the Roadster, and that was way overkill for my needs - not to mention the +100lb weight).

Just don't overthink it. Go out and play some, talk to the employees at the shop, accumulate information and experience. Pretty soon it won't be any more uncomfortable than that first pedal board was. Relax and enjoy the trip. Stop and smell the roses along the way.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

High/Deaf said:


> Generally, when they fail. The either quit outright or start to get noisy/microphonic (it reacts to bumps or shakes). Many people change tubes too much, thinking there is some magic mixture or tonal panacea.......


The whole post is pure gold. It should be sticky in every Tube Amp discussion/forum etc.

Huge like from me!


----------



## NSStratguy (Jan 9, 2017)

There are some hidden gems out there in tube amps for sure. I got a crate v30 head on a Marshall Cab and I love it. I found it collecting dust at a Black Friday sale a few years ago and the thing just sounds awesome.


----------

